# Webcode



## boukiniste (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wo kann ich den Webcode eingeben, der in manchen Artikeln der Printausgabe von buffed.de angegeben ist?

Danke!


----------



## Dagonzo (30. April 2010)

Den Webcode gibt man im Suche-Fenster ein.


----------



## boukiniste (30. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Den Webcode gibt man im Suche-Fenster ein.



Prinzipiell schon klar, aber was nützt ein solches Suchergebnis:
"Keine Ergebnisse gefunden für 'wc3129'" ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Mai 2010)

Weil du den Webcode auf der buffed.de-Seite und nicht im Forum in das Suchfeld eingeben sollst.

Bei wc3129 lande ich auf http://dragonage.buffed.de/?p=2155


----------



## Avatar 20 (13. Juni 2010)

Hi wenn ich den Webcode wc3195 eingebe komm ich auf http://www.diablo3warcraft.com/download.php in der ausgabe 05-06 2010 Seite 78 wird aber von einen Download gesprochen wie komm ich nun zu dem ??


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2010)

Avatar schrieb:


> Hi wenn ich den Webcode wc3195 eingebe komm ich auf http://www.diablo3wa...om/download.php in der ausgabe 05-06 2010 Seite 78 wird aber von einen Download gesprochen wie komm ich nun zu dem ??



Das Projekt wurde anscheinend vor kurzem eingestellt und die Domain aufgelöst. 
Ich habe den Webcode auf eine Alternativ-Quelle verlinkt, aber es wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Avatar 20 (19. Juni 2010)

Das heist an die datei ist kein rankommen mehr??


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2010)

Avatar schrieb:


> Das heist an die datei ist kein rankommen mehr??





ZAM schrieb:


> *Ich habe den Webcode auf eine Alternativ-Quelle verlinkt*, aber es wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------

